# Fermaid K Question



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 22, 2015)

*I tried to search for this answer and couldn't find it, so I do apologize if this is a duplicate post 

I just started a Winexpert Cabernet Sauvignon and I also purchased some fermaid K. I never used a nutrient before and was wondering, if my wines reach 0.990 in 10 days which they always do, is there any need for this nutrient, or is it just for "stuck" fermentations? 

Thanks!*


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 22, 2015)

Nutrients are added not only to avoid a totally stuck fermentation. Proper nutrition is also necessary to prevent your yeast from being stressed; when they are stressed, they can contribute off flavors. In particular, due to the way that yeasts' metabolism works, they can produce H2S (hydrogen sulfide) when they are short of available nitrogen compounds in the must.

Having said all that, however, I think it is unlikely that a wine kit will be deficient in YAN (yeast-assimilable nitrogen). I have largely stopped adding nutrients to kits.

One other factor is the strain of yeast you intend to use. Some are more prone to H2S production than others, and some have greater nutrient needs than others. Lalvin used to have a handy chart for this on their website, but it no longer seems to be available.


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 22, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Nutrients are added not only to avoid a totally stuck fermentation. Proper nutrition is also necessary to prevent your yeast from being stressed; when they are stressed, they can contribute off flavors. In particular, due to the way that yeasts' metabolism works, they can produce H2S (hydrogen sulfide) when they are short of available nitrogen compounds in the must.
> 
> Having said all that, however, I think it is unlikely that a wine kit will be deficient in YAN (yeast-assimilable nitrogen). I have largely stopped adding nutrients to kits.
> 
> One other factor is the strain of yeast you intend to use. Some are more prone to H2S production than others, and some have greater nutrient needs than others. Lalvin used to have a handy chart for this on their website, but it no longer seems to be available.



Yup - all I use are wine kits and nowhere in the instructions does it say to add a nutrient. It does however say you can experiment with different flavors and pepper corns too. Somebody had suggested fermaid k to me so I had it shipped with the kit but I am not going to bother. My wines have been coming out pretty good. Thanks again SourGrapes...!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2015)

Thats because they add them to the juice upfront to make it even more "fool proof"!



JoeCal1952 said:


> Yup - all I use are wine kits and nowhere in the instructions does it say to add a nutrient.


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 22, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Thats because they add them to the juice upfront to make it even more "fool proof"!



I Didn't know that. I would have thought maybe the company would specify that in the contents - Too bad the old days are gone when I made Zinfandel in a garage with grapes and a real press and real oak barrels and no worries about sanitizing and all this garbage they sell us now. That's when things were "fool proof"


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 22, 2015)

If you look on the package contents you should see something to the likes of DAP (di-ammonium Phosphate) listed. aka yeast nutrient.


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 22, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> If you look on the package contents you should see something to the likes of DAP (di-ammonium Phosphate) listed. aka yeast nutrient.



Thanks Mike! I wouldn't know that and I appreciate the info.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 26, 2015)

JoeCal1952 said:


> It does however say you can experiment with different flavors and pepper corns too.



I've put tellicherry peppercorns into a Syrah during bulk aging. Overdid it a little, but after a good while, it integrated and made a nice wine.


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 27, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I've put tellicherry peppercorns into a Syrah during bulk aging. Overdid it a little, but after a good while, it integrated and made a nice wine.



Thanks for that info, which leads me to another question. I hear a lot about this bulk aging. Now, is that primarily for those who use grapes, or does that pertain to winexpert kits as well. I ask this because reading directions on these kits shows you basically bottle roughly after 4 weeks? This confuses me - Can you leave these kits to bulk age in a carboy?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 27, 2015)

JoeCal1952 said:


> Thanks for that info, which leads me to another question. I hear a lot about this bulk aging. Now, is that primarily for those who use grapes, or does that pertain to winexpert kits as well. I ask this because reading directions on these kits shows you basically bottle roughly after 4 weeks? This confuses me - Can you leave these kits to bulk age in a carboy?



I don't bottle kits until they're between 9 and 12 months old. And I'm still trying to extend that schedule. The kits are very drinkable before that, but in my short experience, two years makes a HUGE difference - both on kits and wines from grapes. Basically, all you're doing is taking the wine to completion, and wating to bottle. Having it in a carboy, I'm less likely to open a bottle to 'try it out'. You could just bottle when ready, then leave the bottles alone.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 27, 2015)

The instructions directing you when to bottle a kit may be safely ignored. You can bulk age them for a year or more, just like other wines. (You need to maintain a safe level of sulfites during this aging.)


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 27, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't bottle kits until they're between 9 and 12 months old. And I'm still trying to extend that schedule. The kits are very drinkable before that, but in my short experience, two years makes a HUGE difference - both on kits and wines from grapes. Basically, all you're doing is taking the wine to completion, and wating to bottle. Having it in a carboy, I'm less likely to open a bottle to 'try it out'. You could just bottle when ready, then leave the bottles alone.



Good point Jim - I find myself all too often wanting to sample a few bottles and it really is too young to appreciate the wine unless it has aged. Thanks!


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 27, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> The instructions directing you when to bottle a kit may be safely ignored. You can bulk age them for a year or more, just like other wines. (You need to maintain a safe level of sulfites during this aging.)




So Paul, the packets they give you to stabilize are not enough to hold the wine about 6 months or so? I am going to the store today - What is it I should buy if I am going to bulk age, and how much do I add? And I guess I add that at the last step when it goes into the carboy for aging?

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2015)

They will last (6 months) if you keep the wine stoppered but not if you have it under airlock. You will need a top up dose along the way if under airlock.


----------



## JoeCal1952 (Jul 27, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> They will last (6 months) if you keep the wine stoppered but not if you have it under airlock. You will need a top up dose along the way if under airlock.




Thank you Mike!!!


----------

